# 46-460 Bearing Blues



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 27, 2013)

I was turning a pen today and started getting quite a bit of vibration on the acrylic blank I was turning. After checking all of the usual suspects that causes chatter and getting no positive results, I decided to remove the bearings.

After removing the bearings I noticed that they weren't  leaking grease nor do they feel gritty inside or have any catches or  bumpy spots on the inside as I spin them on my finger, but there was a tiny amount of play as I give them a twist from side to  side along the axis of the spindle. I guess that little wiggle is too much.

All that said, the local parts stores don't stock these bearings but can order them in within a couple of days. Unfortunately they all want about $70 for the set of bearings, and that isn't in this week's budget. I found a set of new bearings on eBay sold by an outfit out of Houston, TX that sells parts for ATVs... $6.89 with free shipping. I'm guessing these cheap bearings can't be any worse than the cheap bearings that I've been spinning for 3 1/2 years so I'll get them a whirl but will have some better replacements on stand-by soon.

Bearing Details:

Outboard - 6004 RS   20mm X 42mm X 12mm
Inboard   - 6005 RS   25mm X 47mm X 12mm


----------



## Alzey (Aug 27, 2013)

I was turning a slim yesterday using a collet chuck and a psi mandrel saver. Was getting a lot of chatter near the tail stock. I had to turn the pen around on the mandrel to finish. Got the same lathe and it is approaching 2 years old. Guess I better get some bearings on order and another belt. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 27, 2013)

Alzey... your new belt is at the auto parts store. Take your old one with you to match it up, but it should be a Gates Micro-v 300J (762MM).


----------



## mredburn (Aug 27, 2013)

If you put a digital caliper on them and do a search by the size you will probably find lots of choices.   I have replaced more than one bearing that way. And since Delta doesnt make bearings just rebrands and resells them. It can be a lot cheaper than you think. You will need Id, Od, and Thickness.  I had a Dayton 1hp 10,000 rpm motor that one end bearing seized.   $30.00 for the bearing through dayton or Eparts.  $1.67 after searching on the web.   Sometimes you can search by the number on the bearing and it will also yield good results.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 27, 2013)

Since there are so many Delta 46-460 owners, it would be a great IAP Public Service for you who know, to post the bearing numbers that are replacements for this lathe, in this post. We now have the belt number (post #3, thanks!). Need bearings...
Steve


----------



## mredburn (Aug 27, 2013)

6004RS Bearing 20x42x12 Sealed Ball Bearings: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

even cheaper http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/6004-2RS-1

(1) 6005-2rs Premium Seal 6005 2rs Bearing 6005 Ball Bearings 6005 rs ABEC3: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 27, 2013)

Once I get the bearings I ordered in my hands I'll check them for overall quality (as much as I can from the outside) and sizing and give a short review. I'll also write the date I get the machine up and running on the wall and we'll see how long they run. I should have the lathe running by this coming Tuesday.

At the bottom of my first post is all you need to know to get the bearings. Below is a link to the bearings I'm getting...

6004RS
6005RS


----------



## mredburn (Aug 27, 2013)

I missed that info the first read through, sorry about that.  IT was to late to edit my post by then.  I did do a couple google searches and posted them for those that can use that info.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the bearing data guys. I am going to get a few belts and a set of bearings to have on hand. I was a Boy Scout once.
Steve


----------



## 18111 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have same lathe. It's still less than 2 years old and working fine but I might need replacement if it follow the same path as others near future. Thanks for sharing the info. That's why I like this community.


----------



## bradh (Aug 27, 2013)

Those are pretty standard bearings. Here is some background info on bearings like this:
Notes on Ball Bearings
There are huge mark-ups on bearings from many suppliers, lower cost does not always mean lower quality. Buying from a high volume seller can save $$$$. Make sure you get sealed bearings (that is what the RS means), and try to stick to quality brands: NTN, SKF, FAG, Timkin, NSK,....


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 27, 2013)

mredburn said:


> I missed that info the first read through, sorry about that.  IT was to late to edit my post by then.  I did do a couple google searches and posted them for those that can use that info.



No apologies necessary. I sort of mis-worded what I was trying to say and I today I see it did read a little rude... was late here as well. I was adding that just because I figured you'd missed the particular bearings that I am getting, but the more sources the better. It would be great if folks did end up buying buy from a range of sellers just to compare notes 

BTY... I just got off the phone with NAPA (I missed them last night). The least expensive bearings of that type they carry are $25.99 & $36.99 each.


----------



## Kenessl (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had my 46-460 for about 8 months, I noticed that the headstock bearings are getting a bit noisy. I recently ordered a set of bearings and a belt from Delta for my 46-460. Delta did have one of the two bearings and the belt in stock. The other bearing is on back-order, they did not know how long it will be before I see it.

Ken


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 27, 2013)

Ken... that's always been my rub with Delta... or whoever they are these days. I own 2 of their lathes and a drill press, and I've never been able to get what I need from them at the time I needed it whether it be a warranty replacement part or something I needed to purchase. I had a cupped live center show up so long after I hit them up for a replacement that I had forgotten I ever called them.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Aug 27, 2013)

Alzey said:


> I was turning a slim yesterday using a collet chuck and a psi mandrel saver. Was getting a lot of chatter near the tail stock. I had to turn the pen around on the mandrel to finish. Got the same lathe and it is approaching 2 years old. Guess I better get some bearings on order and another belt.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


 
That may have more to do with your mandrel flexing than any bearing issue. Be sure your tools are sharp. I also found my Delta does not like a mandrel saver. Puts too much lateral pressure on the headstock bearings and causes way more noise. Noise = wear so I stay away from that little thing unless I absolutely have to use it.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

Just a little update...

I ordered some bearings from a couple of places on ebay. My thought were (A) if the parts from the first place were too crappy to use I'd have a back-up plan from another source to hopefully get things back up and running, and (B) I wanted to compare one company's cheap Chinese bearings with another to see how they matched up.

Set # 1 came from YTZ Import, LLC out of Houston, TX. Total cost was $6.89 and shipping was free. 

Size wise, they were so close to the originals that there were no fitment issues and installation was nothing out of the ordinary. One thing I did notice is that after I got the lathe put back together, one of the bearings (the inboard) was loud... too loud. I contacted the YTZ and they shipped another part out and in about 3 days I was back in business. These bearings were still louder than the original bearings that came with the lathe, so that was a little disappointing.

Set #2 came from US Bearing & Belts out of Clearwater, FL (their eBay store, not the website you come across in Google searches for bearings). Total cost was $5.19 with free shipping.

Again, there was nothing remarkable with the size of finish of these bearings, and from outside appearances they were the same bearing as the set from YTZ with the exception of carrying the "USBB" brand, but after installation they were as quiet as the originals... a big surprise. 

IF you can catch these parts in the "available" column on the Delta website, they'll set you back $18.01 + $9.95 S&H = $27.96.

Only time will tell how eBay bearings will last as compared to the OEM parts, but I plan to keep track of it to find out.


----------



## philipff (Sep 9, 2013)

While my 46-460 is only 5 mo. old, I would like to know how difficult it is to change the bearings and what special tools, ie, puller?- -are needed.  That info would be wonderfully helpful to a non-machinist.  Thanks, Philip


----------



## Alzey (Sep 17, 2013)

Alzey said:


> Guess I better get some bearings on order and another belt.



Guess what I didn't do till last night. Guess what happened over the weekend   yep inside bearing stated screaming. Oh well  

I was surprised how easily the head unit came apart. The outside bearing came out by hand ( little concerned about that) the inside bearing requires a hammer and a scrap stick to get out. 

Thanks for the info on what and where to buy. Will update once my bearings are in.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 17, 2013)

Alzey said:


> Alzey said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I better get some bearings on order and another belt.
> ...



I ran into the same thing with the fit of my outboard bearing, but it was tight enough that there was no play so I figure it will be fine.


----------



## joefrog (Sep 17, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> Ken... that's always been my rub with Delta... or whoever they are these days. I own 2 of their lathes and a drill press, and I've never been able to get what I need from them at the time I needed it whether it be a warranty replacement part or something I needed to purchase. I had a cupped live center show up so long after I hit them up for a replacement that I had forgotten I ever called them.



The Woodcraft stores have stopped carrying the Delta 46-460 we all have, due to the parts being impossible to get through normal channels and the customer support being nonexistent.  

That being said -- this conversation is a TREASURE.  I'll be ordering some today just in case!

Joel


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 17, 2013)

I know we are talking about Delta, but does anyone know the numbers for the jet 1014 mini?

I would like to order a set before I have problems.

thanks


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 17, 2013)

Barring some manufacturing change at some point along the way,they should be the same bearings on the Jet 1014... 6004 (inboard) & 6005 (outboard).


----------



## sschering (Sep 17, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> Bearing Details:
> 
> Outboard - 6004 RS   20mm X 42mm X 12mm
> Inboard   - 6005 RS   25mm X 47mm X 12mm




Go to Fastenal
They have stores all over the country so there should be one close to you.

6004  $2.02
20mm ID x 42mm 6004-2RS 1RowDblSealed Radial Ball Brng | Fastenal

6005  $2.57
25mm ID x 47mm 6005-2RS 1RowDblSealed Radial Ball Brng | Fastenal


----------



## joefrog (Sep 18, 2013)

sschering said:


> Donnie Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing Details:
> ...



Now there's something I never even thought of.  There's one five miles from me.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Sep 18, 2013)

sschering said:


> Donnie Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing Details:
> ...




Be careful with the fastenal bearings. They are extra light duty rated. I don't know if they are oiled or greased but I would suspect oil due to the duty rating and from the picture it appears to have non removable shields. 

In my "everyday job" I work with miniature precision bearings and I can tell you from experience that properly installed "cheap" bearings can outlast the best bearings if they are improperly installed. The types of grease used also plays a big part on how well they work. I've replaced the bearings in all of my lathes with ABEC 9 bearings that I lubed myself with what I believe to be a superior grease. I've also inspected all of my bearings and chose the best for my use. I have also installed, shimmed and preloaded my bearings for absolute minimum runout and radial play.Having said all that I have not found much of a difference in the quality of the pens turned before and after bearing replacement.

The best advice that I can give is to make sure that you have as little runout as possible in the mandrel. I've traced most of my problems to a mandrel nut being too tight, The ends of the blanks or the bushings not being square, of the tail center being too tight and bowing the mandrel.


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 18, 2013)

So according to the bearing numbers and size, the Jet and Delta take the same bearings?


----------



## Alzey (Sep 19, 2013)

joefrog said:


> Now there's something I never even thought of.  There's one five miles from me.



Picked some up on the way home from work today. Forgot how quiet my lathe is supposed to be


----------

